# "Error reserving zone to burn"



## calico852 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello

I am trying to use PowerISO turn burn an .iso file which is 4180.6 MB. Now firstly I tried doing this with a 4.7 GB R+ disc, then a 4.7 GB R- disc, and now an 8.5 GB disc. Repeatedly I have recieved the message "Error reserving zone to burn". Does this mean I need more space on my harddrive? It's got plenty of free space on the drive PowerISO is on, but my C:\ only has 4.6 GB free.. could this be the reason why? =S    

please help!

hehe, thanks for looking


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> but my C:\ only has 4.6 GB free.. could this be the reason why? =S


Yes.


----------

